# [Solucionado]- Grabacion en consola - (Problemas udev)

## lautarus

Hola, instale el xfce4 que viene con el programa xfburn para quemar, pero no me funciona, entonces empecé a buscar los viejos programas cdrecord, cdrdao, etc, para usar en consola, pero éstos no me detectan la unidad sata (mi grabadora LG)

```

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: PCI INT A -> Link[LSA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

sata_nv 0000:00:08.0: setting latency timer to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe400 ctl 0xe080 bmdma 0xd880 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xe000 ctl 0xdc00 bmdma 0xd888 irq 23

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse as /class/input/input1

ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40, NL00, max UDMA/100

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/100

scsi 0:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40  NL00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

```

Esta es la salida del dmesg con respecto a la grabadora.

La pregunta es: estos programas para consola estan obsoletos para dispositivos sata? 

Y si lo estań, qué programa puedo usar, obviamente que no sea k3b, el cual es muy bueno pero no tengo intenciones de instlarlo por sus dependencias de qt, etc.

Saludos & gracias por su ayuda ...

editado: Me olvidé de algo importante: Si bien al inicio me detecta la unidad grabadora como sr0, este dispositivo no existe, asi que voy a intentar crear el nodo a ver qué sucede. Saludos de nuevo !

editado: Ya compilé el kernel y funciona ok la grabadora. Gracias a todos los que leyeron este post... saludos.Last edited by lautarus on Wed Jul 15, 2009 11:43 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## pcmaster

¿Has actualizado udev a la última versión?

Si tienes problemas borra el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/con70-persistent-cd.rules y deja que se cree automáticamente de nuevo, o edítalo y cambia los nombres de los dispositivos que crea.

----------

## lautarus

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> ¿Has actualizado udev a la última versión?
> 
> Si tienes problemas borra el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/con70-persistent-cd.rules y deja que se cree automáticamente de nuevo, o edítalo y cambia los nombres de los dispositivos que crea.

 

No, no actualicé, porque venia de hacer una restauracion del sistema con un backup viejo, e dejé a medio instalar las X, luego xfce4, etc. Y me parece que me olvidé de actualizar el portage. Ahora estoy trabajando en eso.

Voy a tener en cuenta lo último también , Y Muchas Gracias por ayudarme.

editado: No tengo el archivo /etc/udev/rules.d/con70-persistent-cd.rules

Saludos !

...............................................................................

Bien después de leer alguna guia lo dejé así al archivo 70-persistent-cd.rules

```
SUBSYSTEM=="block", KERNEL=="sr0", SYMLINK+="scd0", GROUP="cdrom"
```

Reinicié pero no me dio resultados, siguen  sin aparecer los dispositivos de bloque sr* --- scd*

No se que mas hacer, mientras tanto voy a hacer un genkernel para seguir trabajando, pero no me gustaria perder el que hice yo, quiza le  falte algun detalle, pero es de mi propia cosecha.

Espero que alguien me tire un hilo. Ciao.

----------

## pcmaster

Es /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules, perdona la errata, no me había dado cuenta.

----------

## lautarus

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Es /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-cd.rules, perdona la errata, no me había dado cuenta.

 

No.. por favor, que no hay nada que perdonar, sólo mi ignorancia,  :Smile: 

Pero igualmente lo encontré.

Y sigo con el mismo problema... compilé un genkernel y me creó el dispositivo, pero la cuestión sería encontrarle la solución al kernel anterior, yo, de mientras, voy a compilar el primer kernel problemático de nuevo, (ya estuve leyendo algunas cosas sobre udev), para ver si me equvoqué en algún item.

----------

## pcmaster

Es probable que falte por compilar, o bien el driver para la controladora donde está conectada la grabadora, o bien el soporte para CDROM.

Mira a ver si en Device drivers --> SCSI device support tienes marcada la opción SCSI CDROM support

----------

## lautarus

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Es probable que falte por compilar, o bien el driver para la controladora donde está conectada la grabadora, o bien el soporte para CDROM.
> 
> Mira a ver si en Device drivers --> SCSI device support tienes marcada la opción SCSI CDROM support

 

Si es cierto, no elegí esos items, y los borre a todos porque pensé que eligiendo solo "sata" ya alcanzaria para que trabaje mi grabadora. 

Muchas gracias pcmaster ... Voy a leer y recompilar este kernel. SAludos a todos.

----------

